# MSI Dragon Center übernimmt Lüftersteuerung selbst nach Deinstallation



## facopse (28. März 2020)

*MSI Dragon Center übernimmt Lüftersteuerung selbst nach Deinstallation*

Nachdem die Voreinstellung meiner Lüftersteuerung derart blöde eingestellt war, dass die CPU nur zwischen ganz leise und ganz laut herschalten konnte und das Gehäuse sowieso auf lautem Dauerbetrieb lief, entschied ich mich, mich einmal mit den Lüftereinstellungen zu beschäftigen.
Erst einmal habe ich es im uefi meines MSI Mainboards versucht, es aber nicht kapiert und vorerst sein lassen.
Anschließend habe ich das MSI Dragon Center installiert und dort einmal mit den Einstellungen herumgespielt, denn dort kann ich wenn's "heiß" wird einfach mal schnell oben das Hochleistungsszenario auswählen.

Nachdem mir auch dort die Einstellungen nicht gefallen haben, habe ich es deinstalliert und mich noch mal im uefi an die ganze Sache herangetastet. Nun habe ich es verstanden und ein für mich passendes Profil erstellt.

Leider drehen im Windows-Betrieb die Lüfter wieder auf und scheinen die uefi-Einstellungen zu ignorieren. Nun habe ich das Dragon Center wieder installiert und exakt dieselben Einstellungen wie vor der Deinstallation vorgefunden.

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass wieder die Einstellungen aus dem uefi greifen? Gerne würde ich das Dragon Center restlos entfernen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## facopse (28. März 2020)

*AW: MSI Dragon Center übernimmt Lüftersteuerung selbst nach Deinstallation*

Update:

Ich hatte mich geirrt. Durch die Deinstallation von MSI Dragon Center ist es tatsächlich entfernt und hat keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Lüftersteuerung.

Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass die Temperatur meines Ryzen 9 3900X im Sekundentakt um bis zu 30 Grad Unterschied rauf und runter springt und dementsprechend der Lüfter rauf und runter dreht.
Nun habe ich meine Lüftersteuerung so konfiguriert, dass sie erst ab 70 Grad loslegt und ich habe meine Ruhe.


----------



## soulstyle (28. März 2020)

*AW: MSI Dragon Center übernimmt Lüftersteuerung selbst nach Deinstallation*

Ja hat der 3600er auch habe die CPU Ratio auf festen Wert eingestellt, dann springt der auch nicht mehr


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: MSI Dragon Center übernimmt Lüftersteuerung selbst nach Deinstallation*

Manche Programme hinterlassen die Einstellungen in der Windows Registrierung, so das nachdem ein Programm wieder installiert wird die selben Einstellungen wieder übernommen werden.

Manche Tools die hier die Windows Registrierung nach Einträgen absuchen dessen Programme nicht mehr installiert sind können Abhilfe schaffen. Ich mag solche Programme nicht, aber manchmal lässt es sich nur so solch ein Problem beheben. Eines der Programme hierzu wäre "CCleaner".


----------

